# Raise a Rescue



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, I'm starting this thread to reach out to people like me & my husband...the people we were before we met Mac & Bart. 

I was raised with dogs and wanted my own for as long as I can remember. When I started working from home I became attached to a rotti mix named Star. When I finally had the time to dedicate I decided to get my own dog. I wanted to rescue an adult rotti or rotti mix but my husband insisted on getting a puppy. He wanted a GSD because they look cool and are protective. And, he felt raising a dog from puppyhood was the only true way to truly bond. We purchased a GSD puppy....Mac.

Raising Mac was/is incredibly challenging yet enormously rewarding. We have no regrets. Yet I can tell you that the 4 year old we recently added to our family is so much easier. And we both love him more than anything. 

You don't have to raise a puppy to bond. You just need to love a dog.


Mac & Bart's Mom


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I second that whole thought. Our first two dogs were brought into our family as puppies. when Sophie passed on, I told DW that having another dog was fine, but I did not want to raise another puppy. We went the rescue route and were richly rewarded. We since brought in two more as direct rescues. We will be rescue owners the rest of our life.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I wouldn't trade my three rescues for anything. Maybe we got lucky but couldn't ask for better dogs. Hard to believe people are willing to give them up.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Its Barty's birthday weekend and it got me thinking again...about the whole shop versus adopt. Not preaching or judging ...just trying to give perspective.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The thing people underestimate about many rescued GSDs is: _they know._ 

_They know _how bad it was living on the street or at the end of a chain. _They know_ what it felt like to be scared and alone in a noisy shelter and to see the dogs nearby get walked down the hallway to the euth room and never return. They remember all of it. _They know _you are the person who saved them from that, who made their world safe, who gave them comfort and love. And they love you deeply and profoundly for it.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Magwart said:


> The thing people underestimate about many rescued GSDs is: _they know._
> 
> _They know _how bad it was living on the street or at the end of a chain. _They know_ what it felt like to be scared and alone in a noisy shelter and to see the dogs nearby get walked down the hallway to the euth room and never return. They remember all of it. _They know _you are the person who saved them from that, who made their world safe, who gave them comfort and love. And they love you deeply and profoundly for it.


A lot of people would not agree with this...saying dogs don't think that way... they live in the moment...etc. But Mike and I truly believe your words are true. Ya cannot look into those eyes and not believe


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

This is what I have been missing from this board - rescue.

You don't choose a dog, a dog chooses you.










I am a neat freak, go to work in a suit - do you think I chose this dog? Did I choose a dog who at 5 we'd have an MRI on and at 1, we would thank goodness every day for him living a bit longer...










This little doll wandered up to me when I was home on lunch. I don't want another cat, but after having her cyst drained, feeding her for 3 weeks, getting her a vet work-up, she is staying.

Animals, especially rescues choose their owner, if it doesn't work out, it is for a reason and a higher power has intervened to make sure that animal does not suffer more.

This is what I miss from this board, the rescue, the human element, not all people are bad, but good happens and exists and good animals exist because of good people.

You can spend thousands of dollars, research every aspect and plan every moment of your prospective dog's life, if it doesn't choose you, it's all for naught. The best bred, trained dog can always be one upped by a mongrel, rescue. Because the love and bond between an animal and it's human beats everything.

We have our rescues, they might not be perfect, but when the days are done, they love us and we love them, someone else's highly paid for purebred, they want a home like ours, because the gleam that once was in your eye for them, longs for another dog. All they want is a home. This is the difference between what the board once was and what it is now. They are not a commodity to be traded, if that is your respect for your dog, you will be poor forever, because dogs are a losing commodity, you'll lose money and your soul. Love them, teach and instill confidence in them and your reward will be great. At the end of the day how blue their blood is matters little if you don't love them, because they will never serve a self-serving master.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

At last there is finally the respect and love that our 4 legged counterparts try to teach us. Explained in a eloquent way.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love Bart's story! You all were so lucky to find each other! 

I rescued 3 of my 4 cats from my local animal shelter. 

Chaos was originally named Piglet and when I got her she was 9 weeks old and climbing up the cage and making a ruckus, she will be 7 years old July 17th. She is more orange and white, her dark patches are a dark grey with black stripes in them and she has yellow eyes.

Wicked was originally named Callie and when I fell in love with her she was only 5 or 6 weeks old, she was playing in her cage, running around and then she did a somersault into her food dish. I had to wait 3 long weeks to take her home, I called all the time to check up on her and I visited her once a week. She is my soul mate and she turned 6 years old on St. Patrick's Day, March 17th. Wicked is mainly black and she has green eyes.

Mayhem was originally named Angel and I was not looking to adopt another cat, I got suckered into going to see a Great Dane that was at the shelter with my ex boyfriend. In order to interact with the dogs you have to fill out an adoption application. Well the shelter was overwhelmed with cats and kittens and there were kittens in cages by the table where you fill out the applications. I took one look over at one of the cages and saw this adorable little kitten that reminded me of cookie dough ice cream, so I walked over to her and made kissing noises at her and she meowed and ran up to the cage and started licking my nose. She went home with me the next day. She will be 2 years old June 19th. She is mainly white with cream patches and black patches, she has beautiful orange eyes.

Wicked 


Mayhem


Chaos


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birhday Barty! I know you had a blast.

Lucky,Thunder and Chevy are all rescues. Lucky was about a year old when we got him and the girls were 10. Each one is different in their bond w/ me. Thunder and Lucky are my shadows . Chevy is couch princess but tears it up walking our fields and we will try the woods this weekend. The girls love every human they meet.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I love all of the replies, stories and pictures. This is what I've been missing too.  

Yesterday a new neighbor stopped over with her 2 year old Puggle named Guinness. She was gushing about how she always wanted one. The dog was so cute, sweet, and, clearly well socialized both with people and other dogs. 

I assumed this popular designer dog was expensive. Imagine my surprise when she told me how her mother found him laying lifeless on the side of a highway. Thanks to the tags they found the owners who admitted they didn't want him anymore.

One person's trash...another persons treasure


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

We couldn't have gotten any luckier than we did with Rudy the Rescue. He has inched into every corner of our lives (as has his hair): and he has truly reactivated my recently retired husband. Velcro dog with Velcro man. I'm old enough to know it doesn't matter where you get your people or your dog from, it's what they bring to the table,,and what you bring for them.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Another happy rescuer...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/456457-new-maryland.html


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My shelter pup


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

If I may ask what exactly is a rescue dog ? 
I have found that there are many gsd for little or nothing at the age two to three years Sure they have issues but we work thru them The two I have now The female fairly well bred show stock Nice red/black She was bought for breeding Her first litter and only she had no interest in her pups Distroyed some of them I got her at three years She knew a few gsd a red truck and her kennel
My male is the other side of the coin I am his fifth owner in under three years To much dog for the others I figgure He is very well bred from high performance stock He is great but has some issues to improve I can honestly say I waited a long time for him to cross my path 
So back to my question Would these dogs be considered rescue ? 
Thanks in advance
mike


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mike - I would consider yours rescues dogs. Two dogs that needed the right home and they found that with you. 

But in general that's a very interesting question. And I'm at a loss for words, honestly. Before I joined the forum I really didn't hear the term. What it means to me now is a dog that needs a home. And like you said, that dog may have issues but they can certainly be worked out. I'm interested to see what others say.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Carrie I hsve been doing rescue dogs for a long time now 25 years I use to refer to them as cast offs
Mike


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Mike, I'd say you "rescued" in that you gave tough dogs a second chance and a loving home. 

My GSD is definitely a rescue in that he was a stray that found his way to my friend's barn. (You can read Heinz's story in the subfolder). All told we probably spent more than $1K getting our throwaway stray back up to snuff. And it was worth every penny. 

I don't know if he found me or I found him, but it was meant to be.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I loved the story and the pictures. It was easier to read knowing their would be a happy ending.


----------

